# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Dark blue fabric textures

## kevinsorbo

​  ​  *Dark blue fabric textures*​ *65 JPG | 2094x2950 | 350 dpi | 99,9 mb* 

​        [download][/download]

Letitbit | Deposit | Rapidshare | Ifolder[/code]

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=2363

----------

